# Rally added at Pleasurelands Car Park Southport in Southport



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Pleasurelands Car Park Southport in Southport, Merseyside starting 12/07/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=366

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a mention that we have our jaunt to Southport again this year, 7 on the rally list now  but could do with a few more folks joining us there please.

We park on Pleasurelands car park where we have fresh water and toilet emptying facilities also a small meeting room can be used 

The town is just a flat 10 min flat walk from the camping area with an abundance of shops and pubs, so ladies hit the shops and gents wait in the pub :lol: There are 2 Wetherspoon Pubs in Shouthport lads :wink:

Morrisons Supermarket is just across the road although you might not be able to get in it with the van as its always very full in the car park there.

Arrival day is Friday 12th July but if you wish to arrive another day please let me know.

PLEASURELANDS SOUTHPORT RALLY

Look forward to seeing a few more names on me listy soon

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Who's the dumbe one then? I thought the meet was in July not June as in your post. If it's in July can you stick our names on the list please as we always enjoy it there. Ann and Mick :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

SidT has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Who's the dumbe one then? I thought the meet was in July not June as in your post. If it's in July can you stick our names on the list please as we always enjoy it there. Ann and Mick :? :roll: :lol:


Hi Anne

It is July :roll: altered it now doing to many things at once on here :roll: you still coming?

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

domannhal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Southport then :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RichardandMary has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Will be arriving on Monday 15th.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

alandsue said:


> Will be arriving on Monday 15th.
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan look forward to seeing you both there if your coming up to Southport from Shrewsbury ive found a nice stop over on the way up  pm me if you want details.

Still room for plenty more of you to join us at Southport and could the unconfirmed please let me know if they are coming or not

thesnail
SidT
domannhal

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more thinking of coming to Southport? we have oodles of room its a big car park and all hard standing so your not going to sink :lol:

Southport Rally

Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

vicdicdoc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please confirm they will be attending Southport rally

thesnail
sidT


Thanks


Still plenty of room for a few more to join us there


Jacquie


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ron54 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jacquie, we are in France at the moment with John and Sam, and just checked with them and they and us confirm that we will be attending Southport. We are on a lovely cl inthe middle of vineyards, run by an english couple who we met on a Spanish campsite about ten years ago, and we are booked in with them for a 5 course lunch tomorrow for 12euros, and a wine tasting afterwards at the vineyard across the field from us. This is where I got my infamous pudding wine from, and Pam, are you reading this, we will be bringing it to the Rallies when we get back! Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Hi Jacquie, we are in France at the moment with John and Sam, and just checked with them and they and us confirm that we will be attending Southport. We are on a lovely cl inthe middle of vineyards, run by an english couple who we met on a Spanish campsite about ten years ago, and we are booked in with them for a 5 course lunch tomorrow for 12euros, and a wine tasting afterwards at the vineyard across the field from us. This is where I got my infamous pudding wine from, and Pam, are you reading this, we will be bringing it to the Rallies when we get back! Ann and Mick


Thanks Ann ive confirmed you on the rally list and added John & Sam on to it, have a good time in France and don't get legless :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Jacquie, we've just added ourselves to the rally list and we should arrive sometime late morning on the Friday.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

We will arrive at Southport on the Friday 12th about 2 ish. Hope the sun still shines for us. See you then.

Al & Jan.
sennen523.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry Jacquie, we will have to cancel Southport as we have a problem with the electrics. We have a mobile engineer coming tomorrow night and you can be sure it will not be cheap!! John and Sam may still be coming they will let you know if not. Ann


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Sorry Jacquie, we will have to cancel Southport as we have a problem with the electrics. We have a mobile engineer coming tomorrow night and you can be sure it will not be cheap!! John and Sam may still be coming they will let you know if not. Ann


Oh what a bugger was looking forward to seeing you hope its not too dear and if you get it fixed and want to come just turn up.

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case your not coming to Southport could you please let me know via a text or phone call on *0753 863 6122* please do not post on here as I may not have any internet whilst there. Laptop battery dead and new one never arrived in time  :roll: also 3 are messing about over the weekend :roll: :roll:

We could do with a few more attending if possible as we now only have 13 of us and i'm a bit superstitious so at least one more please.

John and I should be there late tomorrow all being well

In case any of you haven't got our window poster copy below if you could put your user name and christian names on it please as it help us to find you if need be.

See you all soon, safe travels.

Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All from sunny Southport  

A word of warning road wise if at all possible AVOID Ormskirke A577 they have road works there and it took us an hour to just get through the town  :roll: 

Also tomorrow Friday in Southport is the Orangemen Parade which is well worth seeing but the traffic will be stopped in the town most of the afternoon probably, so best way is to come in on the coast road to get to us.


Jacquie


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*southport rally*

We had a brilliant time at the rally in southport really enjoyed it


----------

